
Show HN: From Congress, an archive of letters sent by Congress People - flaque
http://www.fromcongress.com/what-is-this/
======
folknor
> From-Congress is an attempt to collect letters sent by representatives to
> their constituents.

How? Is there any automation?

How do you source the letters, and are they available on some .gov resource
typically?

